# Rave: This Guy



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2010)

I met *this guy* today. He's a pretty cool guy, he crashes planes and doesn't afraid of anything.

He's in a picture on TMZ = I MET A CELEBRITY!


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 30, 2010)

Who has two thumbs and doesnt give a shit, This guy


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 30, 2010)

The pilot or that other dude running for his life?


----------



## Xenke (Jul 30, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> The pilot or that other dude running for his life?


 
That other dude.


----------

